#  Alternativmedizin >   was hilft gegen Schlaflosigkeit? >

## gall

Hallo,washilft gegen Schlaflosigkeit? Welche mittel helfen wenn man Nachtsnicht einschlafen kann?Gruß

----------


## josie

Hallo Gall!
Du schreibst ja unter der Rubrik Alternativmedizin, also gehe ich davon aus, daß Du keine der üblichen Schlafmittel einnehmen willst.
Pflanzliche Präperate wären z.B. Baldrian, Hopfen, Lavendel, da kann man dich in der Apotheke beraten.

----------


## Lavendelchen

Zu Hopfen: Mir riet mal ein Arzt zu einem Fläschchen Alkohol freiem Bierchen Ca. 2h vor
dem Schlafen gehen... Das half mir recht gut, eine Zeit lang... 
Mittlerweile bin ich doch abhängig von herkömmlichen Schlafmittelchen... 
Auch Passionsblumenextrackt soll beruhigen und auf Dauer sogar den Blutdruck etwas
runter setzen... Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert... 
Wie sagt man so schön, nützt's nichts, schadet' nichts... 
Lg Lavendelchen...

----------


## Äskulap

Es hilft auch Entspannungstechniken anzulernen, das wäre zB progressive Muskelentspannung nach Jacobson usw. man muss es halt

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo ..., 
neben den Entspannungstechniken sowie Hopfen udgl. ist es auch wichtig wie Du mit Deine Schlaflosigkeit umgehst.
Also wenn isst Du zu Abend - nimmst Du am Abend Medikamente?
Ja dann sollte man wenn man nicht schlafen kann aufstehen und etwas tun was ablenkt lesen oder meinetwegen Geschirr aufwaschen.  
Am Mittag sollte man in solch einem Fall höchstens 20 Minuten schlafen.  Es gibt sogar einige Anhänger davon die sagen man sollte wenn das möglich ist einmal eine Nacht durch machen und danach immer zur gleichen Zeit zu Bett gehen. Im Schlafzimmer sollte es ca. 18 °C haben. Was nicht immer möglich ist. Finger weg von Schlaftabletten, sinnvoll höchsten im Ausnahmefall. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

... oder einfach mal Ursachenforschung betreiben. Da hilft manchmal sogar eine Vorstellung bei einem HNO-Arzt, ideal mit Kenntnisse in der Schlafmedizin. Unter Umständen zieht das jedoch auch eine 1- bis 2-tägige Untersuchung in einem Schlaflabor mit sich.

----------


## juce

Ich benutze gewohnlich Zopiclone Schlafmittel. Die Pillen sind eine gute Hilfe fur mich weil ich endlich ohne Probleme schlafen kann. Bis jetzt war es fur mich auch kompliziert meine Schlafstorungen zu bekämpfen

----------


## spokes

Zopiclone machen hochgradig abhängig, das weißt du?

----------


## Lottel

HNO Arzt ist sicher eine Anlaufstelle oder eben der eigene Hausarzt kann ja auch mal drüber schauen was es denn sein könnte in irgendeine Richtung!
Bei mir ists die warme Milch die mir immer wieder hilft, aber auch Baldriankapseln sollenganz gut sein, habe ich allerdings noch gar nicht ausprobiert und kann da nichts zu den Genauen Vorgängen sagen.

----------


## Hagebutte

Mal ganz profan: Hast du versucht, den Fernseher, das Handy etc. frühzeitig auszuschalten?
Seitdem ich 1 Stunde vor dem zu Bett gehen "Elektronikpause" eingeführt habe, schlafe ich viel besser!

----------


## PAKES1986

In den meisten Fällen ist es gar nicht nötig, Mittel einzunehmen, wobei natürlich gegen Baldirantropfen & Co nichts einzuwenden ist. Versuche mal folgende Schlafhygiene-Tipps: 
Reduziere Kaffee am Nachmittag
Trinke am Abend keinen Alkohol
Verzichte auf elektronische Geräte (Fernseher & Laptop) in der Stunde vor dem Schlafengehen.
Schalte alle Lichter aus und ahcte darauf, dass es in deinem Schlafzimmer komplett dunkel ist. Falls du es nicht ganz dunkel kriegst, verwende eine Schlafmaske
Versuche dir regelmäßige Schlafenszeiten anzugewöhnen, damit dein Körper eine Schlafensgewohnheit aufbaut.
Wenn du nicht schlafen kannst, verlasse das Bett und führe eine Tätigkeit wie Buch lesen oder Wäsche bügeln durch. Sobald du merkst, dass du wieder müde wirst, kannst du zurück ins Bett gehen. 
Mehr Informationen findest du u.a. in diesem Artikel: Schlafhygiene â Tipps fÃ¼r guten Schlaf | Schlafhygiene Tipps

----------


## Engel1

*Ich würde zu einen HNO - Arzt gehen.*

----------


## anjata

Habe mal von Freunden von "Sleep Squares" gehört. Es sind kleine, schokoladige Bonbons, die dir beim müde werden helfen und dich morgens frischer fühlen lassen. Scheint recht ordentlich zu funktionieren, allerdings informiere dich natürlich vorher über eventuelle Nebenwirkungen usw.

----------


## Nira

Ich verlasse mich da auf den Klassiker: das Lavendelsäckchen  :Smiley:

----------


## drudi

Bzgl. Baldrian und Baldriantropfen. Es gab mal im Jahr 2006 eine  umfangreiche Studienzusammenfassung zu Baldrian (Valerian root), das ja  hierzulande so beliebt ist. Diese Auswertung besagt, dass Baldrian  wahrscheinlich die Schlafqualität bessert, aber die Versuche von der  Methodik her nicht so ganz sauber und verlässlich waren.  Valerian for sleep: a systematic review and meta-analysis. - PubMed - NCBI 
Seitdem kam nichts  mehr Neues. Was mir an Baldrian nicht soo gut gefällt ist, dass es  ähnlich den Schlafmedikamenten über den GABA-Rezeptor wirkt. Wenn dieser  in den Nervenzellen verstärkt aktiviert wird, führt es zu Entspannung  und Müdigkeit, kann aber auch dazu führen dass man desensibilisiert wird  und der Körper sich daran gewöhnt. Ich glaube Baldrian ist besser bei  innerer Unruhe, wo es angstlösend wirkt, und vielleicht weniger als  tägliche Einschlafhilfe.  
Von Benzodiazepinen würde ich Abstand  nehmen, diese "Schlafmedikamente" lassen einen zwar in einen Schlaf  versinken der aber keineswegs erholsam ist noch die Schlafphasen in  gesunden Maßen einhält (kaum REM-Schlaf). Zur Zeit würde ich mich eher  auf Melatonin verlassen, weil es natürlich ist, sehr viel Forschung die  positive Wirkung auf die Einschlafzeit und eine bessere Schlafqualität  belegt und weil es sowie kaum vorhandene Nebenwirkungen aufweist. Ich  finde nur, dass die gängige Melatonin Dosis Empfehlung (2 mg) etwas zu  hoch ist, weil 0,5 mg genauso effizient sind:  https://www.inutro.com/melatonin 
Andere nehmen Melatonin ja extra  hochdosiert ein, weil es antioxidativ ist und in der Krebsforschung als  sogenannter "Smart Killer" gilt, der recht selektiv Krebszellen zum  Selbstmord treibt.

----------


## anci

Melatonin hilft bei Schlaflosigkeit. Melatonin findest du, zwar in kleinen Mengen, in Gurken, Bananen usw. 
Hier findest du mehr Info über Melatonin https://www.inutro.com/melatonin

----------


## edna589

Also ich trinke jeden Abend einen Tee so ca. eine halbe stunde vor dem  einschlafen. Zudem habe ich angefangen ein Vitaminpreparat einzunehmen um mein Vitaminc haushalt aufzubessern. Seit dem schlafe ich nachts wie ein Kätzchen. ;-)

----------


## Gerlindee

Baldrian soll da Abhilfe schaffen können

----------


## Kultig

Mir würde spontan ebenfalls Baldrian einfallen. Hab es allerdings selbst noch nie ausprobiert, eben nur gehört.

----------


## Mummy

Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Melatonin gemacht, konnte vorher kaum schlafen bei dem ganzen stressen, den ich habe. Baldrian und der Rest haben mir noch nie was gebracht. Meine Mutter hat mich auf das gebracht, ich nehme es jetzt nicht jeden Tag, nur wenn ich lange da liege, nehme ich mir dann eine damit ich auch schön schlafen kann. 
Alles Gute dir!

----------


## ricciodimare

Ich leide vor allem dann unter Schlaflosigkeit, wenn ich mir den Wecker stellen muss. Ich bin denk ich oder gewissermaßen nicht die einzige Freelancerin, die mit diesem Problem da steht. Weiterhelfen tun mir aber Melatonin (darauf bin ich zufällig einmal in der Apotheke gestoßen), Baldrian und Escolzia (also kalifornischer Mohn).

----------


## mannermanner

Hi,
ein Buch lesen und paar Std vorher nichts mehr essen. Dann sollte es wieder klappen. :-)
MfG

----------


## Annisa

Mir hilft Sport davor ganz gut einzupennen. Oder aber Bachblüten, wenn ich ziemlich gestresst bin.

----------


## Dably1990

Bei Schlafproblemen hilft es, sich vor dem Schlafengehen nochmal richtig auszupowern, am besten an der frischen Luft.
Ansonsten kann auch Lesen oder ein Hörbuch hören helfen.
Oder warme Milch mit Honig  :Zwinker:

----------


## mannermanner

Hi, 
einfach was lesen. Das hilft eigentlich immer. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Derapt

Hallo, 
es kann helfen, sich Abends ein Hörbuch anzumachen. So konzentriert man sich auf die Geschichte und macht sich nicht so viele Gedanken um andere Dinge, die einen vielleicht wach halten würden.

----------


## Meli85

Hallo, 
mein Tipp. 1-2 Stunden vor dem Zubettgehen eine sogenannte Blueblocker Brille aufsetzen - die blockt den Blauanteil des künstlichen Lichts, welches dem Körper signalisiert, dass noch Tag ist. 
Ansonsten helfen auch noch SAM-e, GABA oder CBD-Öl zum Einschlafen und Runterkommen. 
LG, Meli

----------


## Thereairy

Am besten probierst du es mit Entspannungsübungen und Baldrian

----------


## Antimty

Ich würde es mal mit Entspannungsübungen oder Baldrian probieren.

----------


## elisabeth198

Hi, 
es gibt Anleitungen zum einschlafen. Das sind so in der Art geführte Meditationen, die zum Einschlafen verhelfen. Hat bei mir immer fkt. Auch CBD soll gut helfen, um einzuschlafen.  
MfG

----------


## Melli74

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die bei den Schlafstörungen helfen können. Z.B. die Schlafzeiten sollten geregelt werden  so kann man seine biologischen Rhythmen aufeinander abstimmen. Oder man sollte auf Kaffee oder Schwarztee am Nachmittag und Abend verzichten. Man kann auch einige Entspannungstechniken wie Yoga oder Meditation ausprobieren. Allerdings ist es unterschiedlich, wem und welche Methode am besten hilft.

----------


## ricciodimare

> Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die bei den Schlafstörungen helfen können. Z.B. die Schlafzeiten sollten geregelt werden – so kann man seine biologischen Rhythmen aufeinander abstimmen. Oder man sollte auf Kaffee oder Schwarztee am Nachmittag und Abend verzichten. Man kann auch einige Entspannungstechniken wie Yoga oder Meditation ausprobieren. Allerdings ist es unterschiedlich, wem und welche Methode am besten hilft.

 Die Tipps machen ja durchaus Sinn, aber bei mir ist es so, dass nachmittags einen Kaffee brauche, wenn ich in der Nacht wenig oder schlecht geschafen haben bzw. dann unter Tags arbeiten muss. Interessant klingen für mich die Meditationen, die zum Einschlafen verhelfen. Was kostet das in etwa und wie kann man sich das genau vorstellen?

----------


## MedizinerFrank

Sportliche Betätigung ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit: Wenn du dich tagsüber körperlich "auspowerst", dann solltest du Abends keine Probleme haben, einzuschlafen. Ich würde es immer zunächst mit natürlichen Mitteln und Wegen versuchen, bevor man zu irgendwelchen Pillen greift. Mittel auf Naturbasis sind davon natürlich ausgeschlossen.

----------


## Zypoh

Was hilft bei Schlafstörungen kommt auch auf die Ursache an wieso man die Schlafstörungen hat. Prinzipiell gibt e sehr viel, was man tun kann gegen Schlafstörungen, man muss nur schauen ob es auch zu einem passt.
Ich finde in der Situation sollte man vieles ausprobieren und darauf achten ob es einem hilft.
Sport ist da sicher genauso eine Möglichkeit wie Meditation. Dem Einen hilft Sport mehr, dem Anderen eben Meditation. Mir würden da auch so ganz einfache Sachen einfallen wie: Zimmer abdunkeln, mit Oropax schlafen, kein Smartphone im bzw. neben dem Bett haben,...
Wenn man Schlafprobleme hat sollte man sich auch mal seine Ernährung ansehen. Vor dem Schlafen sollte man nicht zu deftig essen, das hält auch munter. 
Man muss sich dabei auch ansehen wie es mit der Psyche aussieht. Hat man viel Stress, drehen sich die Gedanken um etwas, hat man vielleicht etwas in Richtung Angst vor dem Alltag/Versagen/Job...
Es gibt vieles was da Einfluss haben kann, die allgemeinen Tipps kann man aber immer berücksichtigen.
Vielleicht auch mal einen Tee vor dem Schlafengehen trinken oder sich ein Bad einlassen.
In der Situation würde ich jedenfalls nicht gleich auf Schlafmittel zurückgreifen, die Nebenwirkungen lassen einem dann am nächsten Tag nur noch müde sein. Wenn man schon in diese Richtung gehen will dann natürliche Mittel nehmen, da gibt es ein paar, die keine Nebenwirkungen haben, Niosan z.B. Das ist sehr gut verträglich und man läuft am nächsten Tag nicht herum wie ein Zombie.
Ich würde mal nach dem Auslöser suchen, dann kann man eventuell noch konkretere Tipps geben. Auch nicht immer leicht aber an irgendwas liegt es ja meistens.

----------


## pruga

Hi,
deine Schlaflosigkeit kann viele verschiedene Ursachen haben. Das wichtigste ist erstmal herauszufinden, welche Ursachen es denn bei dir sind. 
Dafür braucht man eine Menge mehr Informationen, wie zum Beispiel:
- Abendprogramm
- Essverhalten
- Schlafzeiten
- Gewohheiten vor und während des Schlafens und so weiter 
Es gibt aber auch ein paar Methoden, die allgemein beim einschlafen helfen können:
- Routine in den Schlafrhythmus bringen (sprich feste Uhrzeit zum einschlafen)
- spätes Essen vermeiden
- richtiger Härtegrad der Matratze
- Entspannungsübungen
- keine technischen Geräte vor dem Einschlafen
(ausführliche Liste mit Ursachen und Tipps: boxspringbett.org 
Du kannst ja mal einige der Tipps testen, vielleicht hilft dir ja etwas davon weiter. 
Falls das alles nicht helfen sollte, gibt es auch noch ganz andere unorthodoxe Methoden, da habe ich zuletzt erst was im Spiegel drüber gelesen:
Ich hoffe ich konnte behilflich sein.  :Smiley:

----------


## Zypoh

Tipps kann man in der Situation wahrscheinlich viele geben, man muss sich dann aber auch selbst darum kümmern und schauen ob diese Tipps und Ratschläge einem dann auch selbst helfen. Ich kenne Menschen die alles vor dem Einschlafen falsch machen was nur falsch sein kann, trotzdem schlafen sie sofort ein, schlafen durch und wachen morgens erholt auf.
Also ich denke man sollte da mal alles ausprobieren und dann schauen was einem hilft.

----------


## Adana

> Tipps kann man in der Situation wahrscheinlich viele geben, man muss sich dann aber auch selbst darum kümmern und schauen ob diese Tipps und Ratschläge einem dann auch selbst helfen. Ich kenne Menschen die alles vor dem Einschlafen falsch machen was nur falsch sein kann, trotzdem schlafen sie sofort ein, schlafen durch und wachen morgens erholt auf.
> Also ich denke man sollte da mal alles ausprobieren und dann schauen was einem hilft.

 Ja, da es da keine Allzwecktipps für jede Gelegenheit gibt, wenn der  Durchschlaf nicht richtig funktioniert, ist leider wahr. Ist bei mir  zwar kein anhaltendes aber ein immer wieder phasenweises Problem - so  wie manche halt auch nur phasenweise einen Tinitus haben. Irgendwie ahnt  man ja, woran es liegen könnte aber einige wenig gesunde Anwandlungen begehen wir ja aus Faulheit oder Stress einfach weiter. Das mit den Nebenwirkungen schreckt dann natürlich noch zusätzlich davon ab, da sagen wir mal härter nach zu helfen. Llangfristige Lösungen oder natürliche Einschlafhilfen sind da natürlich besser aber Selektion ist ja auch leichter gesagt als getan. Wüsste auch gar nicht, wie lange so etwas anhält oder an Zeit benötigen würde zur merkbaren Veränderung. Dass da teilweise bei mir auch der Schlafrhythmus dran liegen könnte, wie pruga auch schrieb, stimmt vermutlich auch, berufsbedingt. Früher konnte man/ich das irgendwie leichter übertauchen...

----------


## Ibuprofan

Feste Rituale, wie eine halbe Stunde vor dem Schlafen ganz entspannt ein Buch lesen und dazu einen heißen Tee trinken, können das Einschlafen positiv beeinflussen. 
Ein pflanzliches Mittel wie z.B. Kytta Sedativum können auch helfen. 
Natürlich ist ein wichtiger Aspekt der Grund für die Schlaflosigkeit: Geht dir so viel im Kopf rum, dass du nicht tunter kommt, oder ist das Raumklima so schlecht bzw. ist es sehr unruhig durch Straßenlärm etc. Schließlich ist es keine Lösung es dauerhaft mit Medikamenten, auch wenn sie nur pflanzlich sind, zu behandeln. Besser wäre die Ursache rauszufinden und dort anzusetzen.

----------


## Zypoh

Wenn man die Ursache so leicht findet, wäre es wahrscheinlich leichter da etwas gegen das Problem Schlafstörung zu unternehmen. Viele wissen wirklich nicht woran es liegt. Schlechten Schlaf zu haben ist ja das eine aber schlechten Schlaf zu "bekommen" das andere. Da hat man nichts verändert und trotzdem kann es auf einmal so sein, dass man keinen Schlaf mehr findet. Dann ist es natürlich schwer da etwas zu finden was einem schaden könnte. Wenn man sein gewohntes Leben hat und keine Veränderung bemerkt, ist man dann mit seinem Latein am Ende.

----------


## Adana

> Wenn man die Ursache so leicht findet, wäre es  wahrscheinlich leichter da etwas gegen das Problem Schlafstörung zu  unternehmen. Viele wissen wirklich nicht woran es liegt. Schlechten  Schlaf zu haben ist ja das eine aber schlechten Schlaf zu "bekommen" das  andere. Da hat man nichts verändert und trotzdem kann es auf einmal so  sein, dass man keinen Schlaf mehr findet. Dann ist es natürlich schwer  da etwas zu finden was einem schaden könnte. Wenn man sein gewohntes  Leben hat und keine Veränderung bemerkt, ist man dann mit seinem Latein  am Ende.

 Stimmt, meistens ist es eine Vielzahl an Einzelgründen, die einen  beschäftigt und erst wenn Stress oder innere Unruhe oder Wetter oder  unterbewusste Sorgen ein gewisses Level übersteigen, spürt man das Ganze  dann wirklich und kann auch nicht mehr richtig schlafen. Mit dem Finger  auf einen Einzelgrund zu zeigen, ist da eher schwierig. Ist halt schon  die Differenz zwischen dem, was bewusst im Kopf passiert und was wir  verdrängen oder irgendwie im Hinterkopf mit uns tragen. Ibu hat da  natürlich nicht Unrecht, auch ein langfristig nutzbares Mittel - und ich  vermute, da würde Niosan auch dazu zählen - kann eben, auch wenn es gut  anschlägt. nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass vermutlich noch mehr  Lebensanpassungen nötig wären. Wobei ich zugegeben gar nicht weiß, wie  lange es braucht, bis die Wirkung hier spürbar ist oder wie lange sie  anhält. Bei manchen ist es ja auch die Temperatur, die beim Durchschlaf  stört...

----------


## Zypoh

Wenn sich etwas einschleicht dauert es auch bis man bemerkt, dass da etwas ist. Daher ist es auch nicht so einfach da etwas zu finden, der Auslöser kann schon Wochen davor sein und irgendwann bringt man das Fass zum Überlaufen. Dann merkt man es erst wenn man nicht mehr schlafen kann. 
Da es ein natürliches Mittel ist müsste man es über einen längeren Zeitraum nehmen. De Inhaltsstoffe müssen sich erst im Körper anreichern können damit sie helfen. Hilft dann zumindest die Phase zu überstehen und ermöglicht so die Sache anzugehen.

----------


## Adana

Da hast du Recht, wir sind auch nicht sehr gut darin auf unsere Körper zu hören, in meinen Augen und müssen auf einige Probleme erst quasi mit Anlauf hingewiesen werden. Krug geht eben so lange zum Brunnen bis er bricht. Und das Nichtschlafen ist ja meistens auch nicht von heute auf Morgen...  Ah, okay, ich kenne mich aus. Naja, akute Wirkungen haben ja meistens auch einen höheren Preis und erscheinen mir ein wenig...ungesund. Müsst ich mir mal anschauen, wie gut das bei mir anspringt - m ir ist nur wichtig, dass ich dann nicht wieder, wie früher bei härteren Stoffen, Kopfschmerzen und alle Zustände bekomme - und am Ende ist man da oft erst wieder völlig fertig. Dann lieber etwas Verträglicheres.

----------


## Zypoh

Es dauert eben bis sich der Körper irgendwann meldet. Ist einerseits gut weil man so nicht immer gleich Probleme bekommt und es sich mit der Zeit wieder von alleine geben kann, andererseits verschleiert es so halt auch die Herkunft. Wenn man jetzt vor zwei Monaten etwas umgestellt hat, weiß man es ja heute nicht mehr bzw. gibt etwas anderem die Schuld daran.
Wenn man von den Medikamenten Kopfschmerzen der ähnliches bekommt, muss man sich halt auch irgendwann hinterfragen ob es Sinn macht. So etwas passiert aber bei natürlichen Mittel nicht, da ist meist eine geringere Dosis enthalten, darum sollte man es ja über einen längeren Zeitraum einnehmen.
Denke auch, dass man dann lieber zu dem greift, was man auch verträgt.

----------


## sabinemayer

Hallo,
mich würde generell interessieren, wie wichtig der Schlaf wäre? Ich schlafe max. 5 Std pro Tag und fühle mich den ganzen Tag hinduruch topfit. Meine Freundinnen haben allerdings gemeint, dass es eine Studie gäbe, die besagt, dass man krankheitsanfälliger wird, wenn man weniger als 6 Std schläft. Ich was die letzten 3 jahre nicht ernsthaft krank und hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin so bleibt. 
Vor dem Schlafen gehen würde ich generell das Blaulicht am Handy und Notebook ausschalten. Das Blaulicht hat einen schlechten Einfluss beim Schlafen. Was noch hilft, wäre ein heißes Wasser mit Honig und Apfelessig.

----------


## laserbär

Hallo! Also zur ursprünglichen frage würde ich sagen, dass es wichtig ist ein Ritual vor dem Schlafengehen einzubauen. Also z.B.: immer duschen, ein Buch lesen, meditieren etc. Sonst gibt es ja eh schon genügend Tipps. Meine Frage wäre jetzt nun (einigermaßen passend zum Thema), wieviel Schlaf ein Mensch braucht. Also ob ein Mensch wirklich mindestens 6 Stunden Schlaf oder ob ein Mensch einfach weniger Schlaf braucht als ein anderer?

----------


## Kelinci

Wieviel Schlaf ein Mensch braucht ist höchst unterschiedlich und hängt natürlich im Wesentlichen von der Lebensweise ab. 
Wer 5 Stunden in der Nacht schläft und am nächsten Morgen vollkommen ausgeruht ist und keine Probleme hat, der sollte sich darüber nicht sorgen. Tritt allerdings ein längerfristiges Schlafdefizit auf, kann dies mit ernsthaften gesundheitlichen Problemen einhergehen. Neben der Müdigkeit können auch Erkrankungen des Herz-Kreis-Lauf Systems auftreten.  
Die bereits angesprochene Schlafhygiene ist ein erster Schritt, um die Schlafqualität zu erhöhen. Es können aber auch Hausmittel zum Einschlafen genutzt werden. z.b. Baldrian als Tee oder Tabletten/Tropfen, ätherische Öle wie Lavendel, ein erholsames Bad usw. Gefährlich sind hingegen Pharmazeutika oder Alkohol. Diese können zwar das Einschlafen verbessern, aber die Schlafqualität nimmt deutlich ab.

----------


## HealTheWorld

> Hallo,washilft gegen Schlaflosigkeit? Welche mittel helfen wenn man Nachtsnicht einschlafen kann?

 Die oben empfohlenen Mittel mögen helfen oder auch nicht.
Die wichtigste Frage ist: Was ist der Grund für deine Schlaflosigkeit?
Ich litt selber lange Zeit darunter und bei mir waren innere Spannnungen der Grund. Baldrian & Co halfen mir nicht.
Das einzige, was mir half, war, die Spannungen zu lösen ... 
Was immer helfen dürfte, ist das homöopathische Konstitutionsmittel, weil es sofort ganzheitlich und damit auch ursächlich wirkt.
Ich werde meine Spannungen durch Selbstintegration los. Was wir verdrängt/unterdrückt halten, führt zu Spannungen. Integrieren wir unsere verdrängten Selbstanteile, verringert sich die Spannung ...

----------


## GabriellaEisen

> Es hilft auch Entspannungstechniken anzulernen, das wäre zB progressive Muskelentspannung nach Jacobson usw. man muss es halt

 Das hat mir auch immer sehr geholfen. Hin und wieder meditiere ich auch oder trinke einfach einen guten Tee.

----------


## Alfons

Als Erstes soll man die Ursache der Schlaflösigkewit feststellen und dann Mittel dagegen suchen. Ich würde diesen Blog zum Thema Schlafstörungen empfehlen. In einigen Fällen kann auch Homöopathie helfen oder gesunder Lebenstil.

----------

